# Ice Jigs!!



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

Making ice jigs is my passion of things to do in my spare time.I use to use the gold aberdeen hooks,but now I use the nickel plated aberdeen hooks. Do to the fact that they are cheaper.Do you guys think that it matters what color hook you use to make ice jigs?


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

No I do not. I tip most of my ice jigs with something, whether it be live bait or dead. I think the action of the jig and the smell of the bait attracts the fish. JMO.


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

cadman said:


> No I do not. I tip most of my ice jigs with something, whether it be live bait or dead. I think the action of the jig and the smell of the bait attracts the fish. JMO.


I use to think that you always had to use bait with ice jigs,but the last couple of years I have caught alot of bluegills,crappies,and perch with no bait at all.But yes I agree that the action of the jigs will attract fish.


----------



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

I use the nickel hooks now too for the same reason. The gold hooks are 2 times as much now!


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree!! I get my hooks from Jan's Netcraft.Were do you guys get your hooks from?


----------

